# How to treat a new net



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know everyone has a varied opinion on it, but how do you prepare your new castnets?

I've heard fabric softener over night and hang it up so it stretches smooth. Some say not to use fabric softener. Some say store dry, some say wet.....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh and I just got a new net. A Betts 9ft 3/8". Couldn't decide between 8 and 10ft, so I compromised, lol.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I usually put it in a 5 gallon bucket with dawn soap
Then I think the most important part is hanging it to dry evenly


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Throw it, get it caught on some oysters and rip holes in it.

That's how I do it. Then I no longer have that "take care of this new item feeling". lol

BTW: did you get with anytide on scalloping?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's soaking in softener now. We will see what it does.

No I've only made one trip this year so far with some friends. I've got a few more planned, but so far they either get canceled or delayed.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

At a local fishing shop in Tampa they have a guy there who has been making handmade cast nets for the past 30 years or so. Looks just like Santa Claus. I had a chance to chat with him while he was repairing my net. I asked about cleaning/storing/breaking in a net. He told me that using fabric softener on a new net was ok but after that a net should never see any other chemical. He said sun and chemicals are a nets worst enemy. Wash your net with fresh water then hang to dry OUT of the sun and not under tension, just hang the horn over a hook or something and let the lead line rest on the ground. He proceeded to show me a 20 year old mullet net that had been taken care of this way it looked pretty damn good. Not saying this is the only way to do it, but when a crusty old man who has been making nets for 30 years tells me how to take care of mine, I sure as hell am gona listen. Hope this helps!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As noted above -avoid using detergents if at all possible.... I've done with and without fabric softener (the only difference noted was that after fabric softener the net is a bit easier to throw.. but you'd have to repeat it almost every time you rinse off your net to get the effect....). After I rinse off a net I do hang mine - just long enough to dry - then each net is stored in a bucket and kept out of the sun until needed again. I keep two nets on my skiff - an 8' 1/4" and a 10' 3/8" (that bar measurement "squared" not stretched...).

Nets are made to be used and repaired over and over again - until it's pretty clear you need a replacement. The hard part is always finding a good net repairman (or lady...).


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Throw it, get it caught on some oysters and rip holes in it.
> 
> That's how I do it. Then I no longer have that "take care of this new item feeling". lol
> 
> BTW: did you get with anytide on scalloping?


Y'know, ripping a hole in that net means it has fewer holes than before


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> As noted above -avoid using detergents if at all possible.... I've done with and without fabric softener (the only difference noted was that after fabric softener the net is a bit easier to throw.. but you'd have to repeat it almost every time you rinse off your net to get the effect....). After I rinse off a net I do hang mine - just long enough to dry - then each net is stored in a bucket and kept out of the sun until needed again. I keep two nets on my skiff - an 8' 1/4" and a 10' 3/8" (that bar measurement "squared" not stretched...).
> 
> Nets are made to be used and repaired over and over again - until it's pretty clear you need a replacement. The hard part is always finding a good net repairman (or lady...).


I bet firecat1981 is talking about chunking a nearly 20 ft diameter net. I assume you are talking about a 10 ft diameter? I haven't read Texas regs on this in a while but at one point 7 ft radius was the max allowed in Texas.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Firecat's net is 9ft long and opens to a 18ft diameter. I'm not aware of any FL restrictions on castnet diameter. A guide I went out with a couple time tarpon fishing named Capt. Matt Ercoli throws a 14 footer. Opens up to 28 ft diameter. Best net thrower I've ever seen in my life, and dude is barely 5'6".

I've never gone the fabric softener route. I hang my net to dry with no tension on the leads then stick it in a bucket.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Firecat's net is 9ft long and opens to a 18ft diameter. I'm not aware of any FL restrictions on castnet diameter. .


Oooooops....Yes there is...... 14' ...more than I can throw

rule 68B-4.0081


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Oooooops....Yes there is...... 14' ...more than I can throw
> 
> rule 68B-4.0081


and no more than 2 nets of 14' max per vessel


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes it's a 9ft radius (18ft diameter). I decided to soak it over night in softener and then hang it up to dry, unfortunately it rained all day so it's still wet. I'm pretty rusty so I gotta get some practice in. This net is bigger then my last one and has way more lead.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sooooo. I very much regret my purchase. I used it this morning and ran into 2 issues. The first is the 9ft net is to hard to manage on a tightly packed skiff. My old one was 7ft and it was ok, I think 8ft is tops from now on.
The second, more major, issue is the 3/8" netting. Bait was plentiful this morning, I only threw the net twice..... not because we blacked out the well, but because I gilled nearly every piece of white bait. Spent more then 20 minutes between the two throws. I got a nice trout off one of the salvaged baits, but I don't want to waste my time again. 
I might return it for an 8ft 1/4" mesh. Thoughts?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> but I don't want to waste my time again.
> I might return it for an 8ft 1/4" mesh. Thoughts?


Keep that net for bigger bait, use the 1/4" for smaller bait. I had the same problem when I got my 3/8" net and honestly you're gona get that from time to time. Just rip the heads off the bait and throw the net back out a couple times. I can clear a Christmas tree in like 3 minutes now. More than anything it has trained me to look for bigger bait. If it gets gilled in my 3/8" net, its not effective bait for the fishing I am doing.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Pierson, I can't agree anymore. Wish there was a double like button. 1/4 sinks too slow. I'd find bigger bait and agree completely with what Pierson stated about those little guys being almost worthless. I use em to chum up if I hit em with the net. But stick them in the cooler.

Do you have a sounder that gives a good bottom reading? That's how I find bait in Tampa depending on whom I'm fishing with or chum em up. 2 cans jack mackerel, 1 can cat food seafood, a cup or so of oats, and some fish oil. Put that shit out there near a grass flat wait 5 minutes. Usually brings in the bigger bait fish. TA Mahoneys has oil made from catfish, I don't use menhaden because we need menhaden. Don't buy menhaden oil.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Unless I'm throwing deep (channels, bridges, markers, etc) i'm slinging a 10' 1/4" net. As far as chumming, I've done it all and will stick to one of two things because they're ridiculously simple. Preferred: fish chow and water. Can't get simpler than that. If I don't have it, Jack Mack and cornmeal. Done. I used to mess with fish oils/anise oil and if handy, I'll give it a squirt but have seriously not found it to be that advantageous. And the smell catfood makes me want to yack so you guys can keep that to yourselves.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Blackmagic I've done the reverse, lol. If I can't spot bait on my sounder, I chum. I started with the 50lb bag of Purina but find that stuff flies in the wind or sinks too fast once wet. I agree, cat food is totally gross!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I almost never catch bait in anything deeper then 4ft, so no bottom machine is needed. That's why I'm considering the 1/4". Not enough room on the boat to haul multiple nets, and I don't want to drop another $150 on one. I get what you guys are saying, I'm just not sure the direction to go.
As far as chum goes, we had plenty. The bait that was caught was after chumming for 15 minutes with purine tropical fish food and water mixed to an oatmeal consistency. I've got about 30 lbs left now. We never saw any larger bait today, just the 2.5" and under I gilled the heck out of. I know it sounds silly, but I hate killing bait for no reason.
I still think I'd rather have an 8ft instead of the 9, trying to stretch it out was a pain and I kept getting it snagged on every possible surface, but I guess I can learn to deal?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I keep two nets on my skiff (a 8' 1/4" for less than four feet of water and a 10' 1/2" for deeper waters - mostly for mullet and threadfins....). We're just now coming to the time of year (from now to the end of November when colder temps chase bait offshore of the 'Glades) when live bait might be an option for my anglers. Until now there's been lots of small whitebait and you really have to look close to see whether it's worth a toss of the net (or whether I'll even bother reaching for a net...).

That business of really looking close at the bait (and the bottom to see where your net is going to hit...) is a really good idea - but one I had to learn the hard way... You haven't lived until you toss your net onto a small (or not so small) shark or sawfish...) - another of those "ask me how I know" moments. It's not very hard to completely ruin a net by landing it on a submerged tree or stump as well.... 

By the way... if I ever do get that second skiff (a true micro for fishing only one angler at a time) it won't even have a provision for a live well...
but there's no doubt that good quality bait can turn a struggle into success on the right day....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Pierson said:


> At a local fishing shop in Tampa they have a guy there who has been making handmade cast nets for the past 30 years or so. Looks just like Santa Claus. I had a chance to chat with him while he was repairing my net. I asked about cleaning/storing/breaking in a net. He told me that using fabric softener on a new net was ok but after that a net should never see any other chemical. He said sun and chemicals are a nets worst enemy. Wash your net with fresh water then hang to dry OUT of the sun and not under tension, just hang the horn over a hook or something and let the lead line rest on the ground. He proceeded to show me a 20 year old mullet net that had been taken care of this way it looked pretty damn good. Not saying this is the only way to do it, but when a crusty old man who has been making nets for 30 years tells me how to take care of mine, I sure as hell am gona listen. Hope this helps!


I agree with this. I spoke with the owner of Calusa Cast nets, Buster McKenzie, a few weeks ago. A fishing gear and apparel shop I work with, www.livetofish.com purchased a number of his nets. I used to soak my cast nets in fabric softener every few months. He said the same thing this Santa Claus fellow said - that it's actually quite harmful to the net; and to avoid soaking the net in any chemical more than once or twice; at most.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I honestly have not seriously looked for bait around here in nearly a decade. I've been a shrimp soaker, or jig guy for a while. 

So is the consensus to keep this net? (9ft 3/8")

If so, any tips on finding bigger bait so this doesn't happen again?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're throwing that shallow, get the 1/4. I'm mostly throwing in 6 to 15ft and I sight it on my depth finder. You'll be amazed how far off structure the bait can be sometimes if they're not being nailed by predatory action. Also, the deeper bait can't see the net that well (at least in Tampa) and tends to be larger. I'd make the decision where you will be fishing mostly and based on your past history of gps tracks, you're super shallow so I'd go for the 1/4. My buddy has a 10ft Tim Wade 1/4 that he had Tim add extra weight. Just my 0.02.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I did decide to return the net, and I got a different one. Now don't laugh, but I ended up with a 6ft 1/4" mesh net. Reason is that they didn't have the 8fter I wanted, actually they don't even carry one at any price point. I figure worst case is I have to toss it a few more times.

Now that being said I am taking the advice here, and I will end up with 2 nets soon. The 6fter is so light and small I can store it in the same bucket as a bigger net. I would like a 3/8" 8ft later on, cause that's as big as I want to manage on my skiff. Now again, don't laugh, but after a chat with a friend I looked on Offer Up and LetGo. There are a bunch of guys looking to unload the same nets I'm buying for less then half price, most have only been used a time or two. Some are even still sealed in the buckets. So I'll go that route instead of paying bass pro.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one last tip about nets... If you'll look in one paint store or other (even a big box DIY store) you might get lucky enough to find a bucket specifically made for painting with a big amount of paint..). What I'm talking about will have a wider mouth than it's base -but still hold the same amount a five gallon bucket will hold...

Here's how to use it - you can store two (sometimes even three) nets in the same bucket -but where it really shines is when you use it to download the bait in your net - before dropping the bait into your livewell. Empty the bucket of nets, then fill it halfway with water before you toss your net. Once you've loaded your net drop your bait into the bucket - before placing it in your livewell... That allows you to pick out weeds and other debris - as well as remove any surprises (a four inch crab or a catfish in your well will turn into a nasty surprise if you don't know it's there...). When the bait's in your bucket you'll find it a lot easier to pour into the well than try to fit your net into whatever size your baitwell hatch is... When you're done with your netting - put the used net in the bottom of the bucket and any un-used nets on top where they'll stay clean....

The only time I don't follow this routine is with mullet of any size (small or large) since they're much better downloaded from your net directly into the well (mullet will jump out of anything you put them in so a bucket adds trouble you don't need....).

Hope this helps (and if I had a booking today I wouldn't be writing this...).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Firecat look out for these bastards. Two very poisonous spines on back and two on belly. When they're larger they're much easier to get out net. Just saying this because the juvenile leatherbacks school with the size bait you're catching. A puncture from one of these is killer, much worse than a cat prick.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, had a few in the net. For some reason we always called them skip Jacks even though I know that's not the name.

I went looking for a bucket like your talking about. I came up empty. HD used to sell a 3 gal that was as wide as a 5, but shorter. All they had was a 2 gal, that was narrow and short. I'll go look at Lowes when I can.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Firecat I apologize for the errata. Should be leatherjacket. Or skip jack like ya said. Let's get together sometime I'll throw Ducknut in skiff and we'll throw bait like west coast guides.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, no need to apologize, you guys have been more then helpful.

Let me survive scallop season and we will see what we can do, lol.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I went looking for a bucket like your talking about. I came up empty. HD used to sell a 3 gal that was as wide as a 5, but shorter. All they had was a 2 gal, that was narrow and short. I'll go look at Lowes when I can.


I use a 3 gallon bucket for mine. I think I got mine from west marine. I got the gamma seal from amazon and ordered the rope handle. Works great to transport bait too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sooo, I actually read the directions for the net. It says before using it "let net soak 10-12 hours in water and dishwater detergent to soften before using."

I'm assuming dishwater detergent is like Dawn, which seems contrary to most thinking?

It also says under care and maintenance "rinse your net with freshwater and soak in mild detergent. Rinse excess detergent from the net and hang to dry."


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Sooooo. I very much regret my purchase. I used it this morning and ran into 2 issues. The first is the 9ft net is to hard to manage on a tightly packed skiff. My old one was 7ft and it was ok, I think 8ft is tops from now on.
> The second, more major, issue is the 3/8" netting. Bait was plentiful this morning, I only threw the net twice..... not because we blacked out the well, but because I gilled nearly every piece of white bait. Spent more then 20 minutes between the two throws. I got a nice trout off one of the salvaged baits, but I don't want to waste my time again.
> I might return it for an 8ft 1/4" mesh. Thoughts?


About 6 weeks ago I gave up on my 3/8" net due to mostly fry baits in the water. I used a 1/4" a couple of times, but those small baits, while easy to find/attract/catch don't live too long and don't stay on a hook alive very long and don't cast worth a crap. So I've been using artificials exclusively for a little bit and killing it...so much so that I'm not sure I will go back to predominantly fishing live bait. I've always though that winter was the best time to use artis, but even with all the bait around for the fish to eat, I've really done well tossing plastics and hard baits.
Anyway, if you get another net (don't exchange it...keep the 3/8") get a smaller 1/4' you will catch more bait than you will need with a 6' 1/4" net and it will be easier to store and throw.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I hang my net by the horn from my deck. Wash it with a hose, let it dry, roll it up and store it in my downstairs garage 
I always catch bait I see in shallow water.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Mild soap = Johnsen & Johnsen baby shampoo?


----------

